# [XORG] probleme de configuration (résolu)

## pusul

Bonjour,

j'ai voulu installer enlightenment. Quand j'ai voulu lancer, j'avais pas de serveur X.

J'ai suivi le tuto sur http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xorg-config.xml

J'ai un portable asus avec une carte ATI :

```

LSPCI | grep ATI

06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M56P [Radeon mobility x1600]

```

make.conf

```

VIDEO_CARD="fglrx"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

```

J'ai fait un 

```

emerge xorg-server

emerge ati-drivers

```

quand je tente de configurer

```

Xorg -configure

  List of video drivers:

           fglrx

  No devices to configure. Configuration failed.

```

Cependant dans /varlog/Xorg.0.log j'ai bien chargé le module

Une partie du code car je suis obligé de recopier l'ecran du portable:

```

(II) LoadModule "fglrx"

.

.

.

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 06@00:00:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II) Ati proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.65.4

(II) Ati proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier:8.65

(II) Ati proprietary Linux Driver built date: Aug 13 2009 21:15:30

(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

No devices to configure. Configuration failed.

```

J'ai aussi verifié que dans le noyau l'AGP ati est en moduleLast edited by pusul on Wed Oct 21, 2009 8:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gaby

Bonsoir,

Je crois que le driver ATI proprio (fglrx) ne gère plus ta carte graphique, il faut que tu installe le driver libre (radeon).

Gaby,

----------

## pusul

Bonsoir,

merci Gaby c'etait ca  :Smile: . J'ai installé les drivers libre et mis radeon dans mon /etc/make.conf. j'arrive a lancer Xorg -configure

mais un 

```

X -config /root/xorg.conf.new 

```

donne un ecran noir. pas moyen de quitter, je doit arreter brutalement le pc.

j'avais des erreurs dans mon /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Il arrivait pas a charger les modules souris, clavier, ...

j'ai fait :

```

emerge xf86-input-mouse

emerge xf86-input-keyboard,

emerge xf86-input-evdev

emerge xf86-input-synaptics

```

2 questions : 

xf86 et xorgs c'est la meme chose ?

je dois les installer car je passe par xorg-server plutot xorg-x11 (plus complet mais plus lourd)

Par contre j'ai toujours l'ecran noir mais plus de message d'erreur  :Smile: 

mes fichiers :

/etc/make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# nombre de processeurs + 1

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

# Config X

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

```

/root/xorg.conf.new

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "extmod"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     370   230   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "AUO"

   ModelName    "1101"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"             # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"           # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"           # <i>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"        # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Int10"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAVSync"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600]"

   BusID       "PCI:6:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 06@00:00:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000fe0f0000

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000fe0f0000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 6 card 0 func 0

(==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon X1600" (ChipID = 0x71c5)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000c0000000

(II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS Rom: 

   SubsystemVendorID: 0x1043 SubsystemID: 0x10b2

   IOBaseAddress: 0xd000

   Filename: Br17620.bin 

   BIOS Bootup Message: 

Asus-A7J-M56P ATOMBIOS 450E/400M ASID: A05406.007$                          

(II) RADEON(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20

(II) RADEON(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0x7ffb000

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0x7ffb000

(II) RADEON(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead

(II) RADEON(0): Default Engine Clock: 450000

(II) RADEON(0): Default Memory Clock: 400000

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1100000

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 13500

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 1000

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000

(II) RADEON(0): Reference Clock: 27000

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:06:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:06:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.30.0

(==) RADEON(0): Page Flipping disabled on r5xx and newer chips.

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=262144K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 262144 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_out_pll: 64800, max_out_pll: 110000, min_in_pll: 100, max_in_pll: 1350, xclk: 40000, sclk: 450.000000, mclk: 400.000000

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=64800 max=110000; xclk=40000

(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:

XRes: 1440, YRes: 900, DotClock: 96300

HBlank: 320, HOverPlus: 64, HSyncWidth: 32

VBlank: 12, VOverPlus: 3, VSyncWidth: 3

(II) RADEON(0): Skipping TV-Out

encoder: 0x15

encoder: 0xf

encoder: 0x13

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Monitor0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "LVDS" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:

  XRANDR name: VGA-0

  Connector: VGA

  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

  DDC reg: 0x7e40

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:

  XRANDR name: LVDS

  Connector: LVDS

  LCD1: INTERNAL_LVTM1

  DDC reg: 0x7e30

(II) RADEON(0): Port2:

  XRANDR name: DVI-0

  Connector: DVI-I

  DFP1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_TMDS1

  DDC reg: 0x7e50

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 1101  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2004  Week: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 37  vert.: 23

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.609 redY: 0.350   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.560

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.139 blueY: 0.139   whiteX: 0.319 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 96.3 MHz   Image Size:  367 x 230 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1504  h_sync_end 1536 h_blank_end 1760 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 906 v_blanking: 912 v_border: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) RADEON(0):  AUO

(II) RADEON(0):  B170PW01 V.1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff0006af011100000000

(II) RADEON(0):    010e0102802517780a2dad9c594c8f23

(II) RADEON(0):    23515400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    0101010101019e25a04051840c304020

(II) RADEON(0):    33006fe6100000180000000f00423137

(II) RADEON(0):    305057303120562e3102000000fe0041

(II) RADEON(0):    554f0a202020202020202020000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    00423137305057303120562e310a00f2

finished output detect: 1

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

Unhandled monitor type 0

finished output detect: 2

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 1101  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2004  Week: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 37  vert.: 23

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.609 redY: 0.350   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.560

(I0

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 96.3 MHz   Image Size:  367 x 230 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1504  h_sync_end 1536 h_blank_end 1760 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 906 v_blanking: 912 v_border: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) RADEON(0):  AUO

(II) RADEON(0):  B170PW01 V.1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff0006af011100000000

(II) RADEON(0):    010e0102802517780a2dad9c594c8f23

(II) RADEON(0):    23515400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    0101010101019e25a04051840c304020

(II) RADEON(0):    33006fe6100000180000000f00423137

(II) RADEON(0):    305057303120562e3102000000fe0041

(II) RADEON(0):    554f0a202020202020202020000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    00423137305057303120562e310a00f2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 4353

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

Unhandled monitor type 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1440x900

after xf86InitialConfiguration

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.2.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit c0000000 0 0

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x10000000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xcfffc000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(

```

Ca se termine par un (. Peut etre mon reboot ?

Edit : le CTRL + ALT + BAcksapce ne fait pas sortir de X.

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour

Pour la combinaison de touche, il faut ajouter une ligne au fichier keyboard de hal :

<merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp</merge>

pas oublier soit reboot soit arreter X (/etc/init.d/xdm stop) et relancer hal (/etc/init.d/hald restart) 

relancer X (/etc/init.d/xdm start) .

----------

## Picani

Salut. Ce serait pas plus simple de faire emerge xorg-x11 comme sa il t'installe tout ce dont ta besoin pour bien faire marcher X ?

----------

## pusul

Merci pour vos reponse.

@USTruck : je teste ca ce soir. Par contre je sais pas si je l'ai installé. J'ai regardé vite fait sur le web. On parle de deux flag HAL et DBUS. Vous me conseiller de les ajouter au make.conf ?

@Picani : dans le tuto il precise que fonctionnellement ces 2 paquets sont equivalent. C'est pour ca que j'ai installer le plus leger. Si je reste encore bloquer ce soir, j'installerai la totale.

----------

## ghoti

 *pusul wrote:*   

> On parle de deux flag HAL et DBUS. Vous me conseiller de les ajouter au make.conf ?

 

En principe, pas besoin : ils sont activés par défaut au niveau du profil (voir /usr/portage/profiles/targets/desktop/make.defaults  :Wink: )

Mais tu peux tout de même vérifier si hal est bien pris en compte pour xorg-server en examinant la sortie de :

```
emerge xorg-server -pv
```

----------

## pusul

me revoila   :Crying or Very sad: 

hal n'est pas pris en compte dans mon emerge xorg-server bien que present dans le make.defaults. Peut etre a cause de mon /etc/make.profile pointe sur un repertoire ?

```

ls -l make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48 Oct  5 00:47 make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0

```

Je verrais se probléme plus tard

HAL n'etait pas configuré. J'ai créé :

10-x11-input

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <!-- FIXME: Support tablets too. -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

puis

```

rc-update -a hald default

rc-update -a dbus default

USE="hal" emerge xorg-server

```

un reboot puis 

```

X -config /root/xorg.conf.new 

```

Toujours l'ecran noir, mais je peux quitter la session avec CTRL+ALT+Backsapce

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux Arrakis 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #3 SMP Wed Oct 7 00:43:04 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 15 October 2009  08:21:16PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Oct 15 20:40:43 2009

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Loader magic: 0x1da0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:6:0:0) 1002:71c5:1043:10b2 ATI Technologies Inc M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xfe0f0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000d000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 6.12.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,

   ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,

   ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI RS880

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 06@00:00:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000fe0f0000

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000fe0f0000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 6 card 0 func 0

(==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon X1600" (ChipID = 0x71c5)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000c0000000

(II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS Rom: 

   SubsystemVendorID: 0x1043 SubsystemID: 0x10b2

   IOBaseAddress: 0xd000

   Filename: Br17620.bin 

   BIOS Bootup Message: 

Asus-A7J-M56P ATOMBIOS 450E/400M ASID: A05406.007$                          

(II) RADEON(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20

(II) RADEON(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0x7ffb000

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0x7ffb000

(II) RADEON(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead

(II) RADEON(0): Default Engine Clock: 450000

(II) RADEON(0): Default Memory Clock: 400000

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1100000

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 13500

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 1000

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000

(II) RADEON(0): Reference Clock: 27000

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:06:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:06:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.30.0

(==) RADEON(0): Page Flipping disabled on r5xx and newer chips.

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=262144K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 262144 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_out_pll: 64800, max_out_pll: 110000, min_in_pll: 100, max_in_pll: 1350, xclk: 40000, sclk: 450.000000, mclk: 400.000000

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=64800 max=110000; xclk=40000

(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:

XRes: 1440, YRes: 900, DotClock: 96300

HBlank: 320, HOverPlus: 64, HSyncWidth: 32

VBlank: 12, VOverPlus: 3, VSyncWidth: 3

(II) RADEON(0): Skipping TV-Out

encoder: 0x15

encoder: 0xf

encoder: 0x13

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Monitor0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "LVDS" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:

  XRANDR name: VGA-0

  Connector: VGA

  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

  DDC reg: 0x7e40

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:

  XRANDR name: LVDS

  Connector: LVDS

  LCD1: INTERNAL_LVTM1

  DDC reg: 0x7e30

(II) RADEON(0): Port2:

  XRANDR name: DVI-0

  Connector: DVI-I

  DFP1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_TMDS1

  DDC reg: 0x7e50

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 1101  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2004  Week: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 37  vert.: 23

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.609 redY: 0.350   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.560

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.139 blueY: 0.139   whiteX: 0.319 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 96.3 MHz   Image Size:  367 x 230 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1504  h_sync_end 1536 h_blank_end 1760 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 906 v_blanking: 912 v_border: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) RADEON(0):  AUO

(II) RADEON(0):  B170PW01 V.1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff0006af011100000000

(II) RADEON(0):    010e0102802517780a2dad9c594c8f23

(II) RADEON(0):    23515400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    0101010101019e25a04051840c304020

(II) RADEON(0):    33006fe6100000180000000f00423137

(II) RADEON(0):    305057303120562e3102000000fe0041

(II) RADEON(0):    554f0a202020202020202020000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    00423137305057303120562e310a00f2

finished output detect: 1

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

Unhandled monitor type 0

finished output detect: 2

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 1101  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2004  Week: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 37  vert.: 23

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.609 redY: 0.350   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.560

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.139 blueY: 0.139   whiteX: 0.319 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 96.3 MHz   Image Size:  367 x 230 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1504  h_sync_end 1536 h_blank_end 1760 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 906 v_blanking: 912 v_border: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) RADEON(0):  AUO

(II) RADEON(0):  B170PW01 V.1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff0006af011100000000

(II) RADEON(0):    010e0102802517780a2dad9c594c8f23

(II) RADEON(0):    23515400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    0101010101019e25a04051840c304020

(II) RADEON(0):    33006fe6100000180000000f00423137

(II) RADEON(0):    305057303120562e3102000000fe0041

(II) RADEON(0):    554f0a202020202020202020000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    00423137305057303120562e310a00f2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 4353

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

Unhandled monitor type 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1440x900

after xf86InitialConfiguration

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.2.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit c0000000 0 0

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x10000000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xcfffc000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Using 32 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 29 MB for GART textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1472,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1440) to (1472,1442)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1472 x 6749

(II) RADEON(0): Will use front buffer at offset 0x0

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0x23c2000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x2bd8000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for PCI GART table at offset 0xfff8000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 208896 kb for textures at offset 0x33ee000

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:06:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:06:00.0

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] 32768 kB allocated with handle 0xf8cb2000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring handle = 0xf8cb2000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring mapped at 0xb7997000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring read ptr handle = 0xf8db3000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr mapped at 0xb7996000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xf8db4000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0xa76b3000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART texture map handle = 0xf8fb4000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART Texture map mapped at 0xa5a33000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0x2fc1e000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xcfffc000 0xcfffc000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 16

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 29884416

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xcfffc000 is: 0xcfffc000

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0x003f0000 is: 0xffffffc0

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xcfffc000 0xcfffc000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) RADEON(0): XAA Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer. Please use EXA instead.

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled

(II) RADEON(0): num quad-pipes is 1

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00819000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x0081f000

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1472 x 6741

(II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

Output CRT1 disable success

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Mode 1440x900 - 1760 912 10

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xcfffc000 0xcfffc000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

freq: 96300000

best_freq: 96300000

best_feedback_div: 107

best_ref_div: 3

best_post_div: 10

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 96300, PLL 96300

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 3, fbdiv 0x6B(107), pdiv 10

Set CRTC 0 PLL success

Set CRTC Timing success

Set CRTC 0 Overscan success

Not using RMX

scaler 0 setup success

Set CRTC 0 Source success

crtc 0 YUV disable setup success

Output digital setup success

Output LCD1 enable success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Output CRT1 disable success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:06:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:06:00.0

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 367 x 230

(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 04b3:310b

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 2.2.5

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) HID 04b3:310b: always reports core events

(**) HID 04b3:310b: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

(II) HID 04b3:310b: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) HID 04b3:310b: Found x and y relative axes

(II) HID 04b3:310b: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) HID 04b3:310b: Configuring as mouse

(**) HID 04b3:310b: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) HID 04b3:310b: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 04b3:310b" (type: MOUSE)

(**) HID 04b3:310b: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) HID 04b3:310b: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) HID 04b3:310b: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) HID 04b3:310b: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) HID 04b3:310b: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found x and y absolute axes

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found absolute touchpad

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Configuring as touchpad

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: initialized for absolute axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.

(II) HID 04b3:310b: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Video Bus: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xcfffc000 0xcfffc000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): avivo_restore !

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xf805c000 at 0xb7a98000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Closed DRM master.

```

la seul erreur est 

```

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

```

une idée ?

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir,

En plus de l'erreur, tu as deux sorties video sur ta carte (crt0 et crt1). 

Il considère probablement l'écran par défaut sur l'autre connecteur (sortie dvi, j'ai eu le cas sur ma nvidia).

Le driver considère peut-être la sortie dvi/tv comme la principale

Pour ATI je sais pas t'aider, je pense qu'il y a un utilitaire aticonfig qui pourrais t'aider.

Pour l'erreur glx, voir 'eselect opengl list', avec nvidia je dois le configure aussi par la

Pour le make.profile c'est normal, tu verras dans le repertoire sur lequel il pointe plusieurs fichiers qui correspondent au use et settings du profil.

Tu peux changer de profil (eselect profile list), il y a aussi des répertoires 'desktop', 'server', ..., tu changes le profil (tjs eselect)

pour changer le type de station (use et settings). Par default le profil general est minimaliste.

Attention si tu changes de version de profil, par exemple de la 2008.0 a la 10.0, un emerge -e system suivit d'un emerge -e world est obligatoire

pour avoir une station tip-top.

Si tu changes uniquement le type de station un emerge -uDN world --with-bdeps y et revdep-rebuild est nécessaire.

Pour les 'USE', j'utilise UFED (utilitaire très pratique pour l'édition du make.conf), voir man ufed

Pour le clavier, tu n'as pas encore eu l'occasion de le voir mais il est certain qu'il est en qwerty.

Ci-dessous mon fichier 10-keyb.fdi, tu devras changer la valeur 'be' de la ligne '!ici!' ou ajouter cette ligne a ton fichier.

Pour HAL, si tu laisse le fichier dans /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/ a chaque changement ou compilation tu perdras ta config,

il est prévu de le placer dans /etc/hal/fdi/policy.

 *Quote:*   

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->
> 
> <deviceinfo version="0.2">
> 
>   <device>
> ...

 

----------

## tahiry

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le meme soucis après la mis a jour vers xorg 1.6. J'ai suivi quelques étapes pour résoudre le problème de la souris/clavier/ecran

.. En fait j'ai l'impression que avec xorg 1.6 il faut absolument installer hal/dbus. j'ai lutter quelques jours pour essayer de faire marcher X sans dbus / hal rien n'y fait.

.. dans ton make.conf, il faut donc mettre ces flags

.. toujours dans le make.conf, INPUT_DEVICES, tu n'as plus besoin de mouse et keyboard

.. Bien sur il faut quasiement recompiler tout ton systeme pour que tous les packages prennent en compte les use flags.

.. En passant, recompile tous les drivers xf86_drivers_* que tu utilises (je ne sais pas si c'est nécessaire mais bon ca ne coute rien)

.. La recompilation va t'installer les démons hald et dbus. Qu'il faut rajouter au rc-script. (rc-update add default hald et pareil pour dbus)

.. Au vu de tes mails précédents, tu dois deja avoir la bonne configuration de hal (a quelques options près)

.. Tu peux enlever de ton xorg.conf les sections correspondant au clavier et a la souris.

J'espere que ca pourra t'aider. Meme si je pense que tu as deja fais quelques unes des étapes que j'ai cité.

[tahiry]

----------

## USTruck

tahiry 

Si tu désires ne pas utiliser hal/dbus, il y a une commande pour ca, fortement déconseillée mais elle existe

Dans la section 'ServerFlags' du xorg.conf ajouter : Option "AutoAddDevices" "False" 

source -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-797440-highlight-.html

----------

## tahiry

USTruck

J'avais déjà vu cette option de xorg sur un forum, mais ca n'a pas marché. J'ai pas dû le mettre au bon endroit. 

Je confirme, cette option marche si on ne veut pas utiliser hal/dbus. Merci.

[tahiry]

----------

## pusul

merci pour toutes vos réponses. j'ai modifié mon profile via eselect. C'est partie pour des heures de compilation   :Shocked: . j'ai plein de nouveau flag. 

Avec un peu de chance, ca debloquera mon probleme avec X.

Dans tous les cas, je vous tiendrai au courant. Mais je sans doute pas avant mardi. J'ai un long week end sans net   :Wink: 

----------

## pusul

hello,

toujours mon ecran noir.  J'ai trouver des docs pour forcer l'ecran du moniteur (monitorlayout) , mais ce n'est plus d'actualite avec le nouveau xorg.

Existe t'il une commande pour avoir les infos de l'ecran (genre lspci mai pour l'ecran) ?

dans les logs xorg, j'ai trouvé :

```

II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Monitor0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "LVDS" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:

  XRANDR name: VGA-0

  Connector: VGA

  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

  DDC reg: 0x7e40

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:

  XRANDR name: LVDS

  Connector: LVDS

  LCD1: INTERNAL_LVTM1

  DDC reg: 0x7e30

(II) RADEON(0): Port2:

  XRANDR name: DVI-0

  Connector: DVI-I

  DFP1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_TMDS1

  DDC reg: 0x7e50 

```

actuellement, j'ai :  

```

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     370   230   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "AUO"

   ModelName    "1101"

EndSection 

```

J'aimerai par defaut avoir le LVDS (l'ecran du portable)

----------

## pusul

bonsoir,

j'ai trouvé la solution dans une autre poste. Mais je ne serais pas expliquer pourquoi ca fonctionne dans un cas et pas dans l'autre.

En lancant X -config /root/xorg.conf.new ca ne fonctionne pas : ecran noir

mais 

```

cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

puis

```

startx

```

permet de lancer le server X.

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir,

Il y a effectivement un problème, si tu lance X avec la config /root/xorg.conf.new ca devrais fonctionner.

Tu as une solution c'est le principal.

Par contre pourquoi startx ?

startx est un script qui va lire le fichier /etc/rc.conf et voir quelle est la session (gestionnaire fenêtre) que tu as définie. 

Si il n'y en a pas de définie il lance celle par défaut, en règle général xsessions, le tout premier gestionnaire ayant exister extrèmement rapide

mais avec très peux de fonction/application facilement accessible tout en mode terminal.

startx se lance uniquement en mode console, il utilisera les droits de l'utilisateur qui le lance. (attention a ce que l'on fait quand on est root)

C'est quoi X 

X est juste le serveur graphique, il lui faut impérativement un gestionnaire graphique (xsessions, kde, gnome, xfce, ....).

En mode console tu lance 'X' tu auras juste un écran tout gris avec un pointeur souris qui bouge. Ca permet au moins de voir que le serveur X fonctionne

Je parle de console et terminal.

Console : en local sur une station SANS interface graphique X , l'écran noir avec login et password.

Terminal : sous interface graphique, soit en local tu ouvres un espace console (kde -> konsole) ou tu ouvres une sessions terminal sur un autre système (securisée ou pas)

----------

## pusul

Bonjour,

startx car c'etait ce qu'il faisait dans le post  :Smile:  Ca m'as permis de valider mon installation X. 

A la base, il me manquait X pour lancer enligtenment et le startx me lance enlightenment. Il me reste plus qu'a le configurer. Ca sera surement l'occasion de nouveau post  :Wink: 

J'etais en root pour l'installation de X. J'ai pas encore configurer sudo, c'est la prochaine etape. 

Par contre, j'utilise un utilisateur normal maintenant sous enlightenment.

----------

